# WOW... I guess Chevy is way stronger than the Ford...



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Kinda sad for the ford....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah65OKoXZt4


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Every Chevy owner already knows that and that's why they drive them.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Exactly. I'm a GMC man. Nothing against Ford. I just think GM is better.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I will still take a Ford Any day over a Chev.:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

My dad is bigger than your dad :tt2:

and

My honor student can kick your honor student's ass :shifty:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Go Yugo! :clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Blah, blah, blah......


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

What a bunch of bull. I don't know about you but I don't drive my trucks over terrain like that....

That is the same rediculious marketing crap as Ford spewed with their commercials where they would show a truck hanging from a single bed bolt....

Stupid pointless crap.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

angus242 said:


> My dad is bigger than your dad :tt2:
> 
> and
> 
> My honor student and kick your honor student's ass :shifty:


My dropout son can kick the crap out of both of them.

And he drives an International Harvester Scout.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well that's explains why the Chevys ride so rough compared to the fords. It was not so long ago that chevy was saying the ford frames were too stiff and frames needed a certain amount of flex to be able to handle well. It now seems that chevy think that stiffer is better! I would like to see the washboard comparison. That stiffness will come back to bite them on that test.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Im with Lone on this one!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> My dropout son can kick the crap out of both of them.
> 
> And he drives an International Harvester Scout.


Those International scouts are sweet!!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> My dropout son can kick the crap out of both of them.
> 
> And he drives an International Harvester Scout.



:laughing:


Um, the daughter is in MMA.....:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I do drive my truck through all sorts of crap like that. It spends equal time off the pavement as it does on. Some people do actually use a truck for more then just hauling tools a trailers down the street. 
Farmers and excavators come to mind.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I do drive my truck through all sorts of crap like that. It spends equal time off the pavement as it does on. Some people do actually use a truck for more then just hauling tools a trailers down the street.
> Farmers and excavators come to mind.


Thats why when you see a good old low mile farm or construction truck that they are such a great deal.
:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

worked for a local excavotor when I was in high school...he had all superduties. from The F250 up to the F-450. We rode them hard....he still has those trucks today (that was in 99-03)...all of them.

yeah things have broke...but never the frames.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> worked for a local excavotor when I was in high school...he had all superduties. from The F250 up to the F-450. We rode them hard....he still has those trucks today (that was in 99-03)...all of them.
> 
> yeah things have broke...but never the frames.


I used to jump my '72 Chevy C-10 in the gravel pits and never bent or broke the frame.:laughing:

I did shear off a tie rod or two through.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A broken frame is a rare occurrence. A bent or tweaked frame is more common then one might expect. Seen quite a few growing up with a dad that straightened vehicle frames for a living.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have seen and been apart of fixing many frames from my auto body days.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I can only hope Ford has improved the quality of steel 
in their frames.
My 96' F-150 had major rust issues.The frame actually
broke off about 1'behind the real wheel as I stepped on
the bumper.

That was in 2009,and there were no other issues,so I
was a bit disappointed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had some early 70's ford frames rust out before, nothing newer though. Seen some broken ones from hard hits and plenty of bent ones from overloading and mis use.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

That commercial was lame. If one of my wheels are off the ground I'm turning around and getting the Landcruiser.

They're proud of IFS? :blink::blink:



If the GM trucks were $20k less
Solid axle
Not Owned by the govt. I'd maybe give it a look


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had some early 70's ford frames rust out before, nothing newer though. Seen some broken ones from hard hits and plenty of bent ones from overloading and mis use.


 Could be all the salt they use on the roads here.
All the shackle mounts went first.They use to have 
a pocket in them that would hold road debris.
I had actually tried to keep everything clean and 
painted underneath since I like all the non-payment years.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, all mine happened at the shackles.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the way ifs rides and handles but, I like the fewer wearing parts of a solid front axel.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like the fewer wearing parts of a solid front axel.


Wanna come change my ball joints for me?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If you change mine while I do yours.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Wanna come change my ball joints for me?


:laughing:
Is that why you've been walking to work?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, do u go on the payroll now that u have 10,000 posts :whistling:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a o6 chev and it rides smooth, most people who've been in it say it drives like a car. my gc bought a 2011 f250 last year, ive been it a few times its kinda rough even on paved roads ... with big pot holes


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just had to re-do the u-joints on my 04 chevy 2500. 45k but I guess that happens.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

After turning wrench for many yrs, working at several dealers and also being an avid off roader i can say i have put both of my D-Max's in situations like that when plowing. I do not care if they flex or not, i am more concerned with traction to get out of that situation. All manufacturers have their upsides and downsides depending on what you do. I love my GMs but after having to deal with GM and their finance company "Ally" i think i will be steering towards a Ford next trip around and most likely paying cash for it to boot. It seems to me none of these bailed out companies look out for the little man so from here on i am going back to paying cash for everything. This little man will not be supporting bailed out companies, i would like nothing better than to see them go under.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> This little man will not be supporting bailed out companies, i would like nothing better than to see them go under.


Considering the fact that the vast majority of the non nuclear powered vehicles that are used by the US military are powered by GM products, or rely on parts built by GM, and the fact that the contract is good for another ten years, and the fact that GM already paid back the "loan" which was actually an advance on the billions they have tied up in military contracts, I really fail to see your point.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

oldfrt said:


> :laughing:
> Is that why you've been walking to work?


I wish it was that simple. My truck is too big to fit into regular city parking spots :sad:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, do u go on the payroll now that u have 10,000 posts :whistling:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Considering the fact that the vast majority of the non nuclear powered vehicles that are used by the US military are powered by GM products, or rely on parts built by GM, and the fact that the contract is good for another ten years, and the fact that GM already paid back the "loan" which was actually an advance on the billions they have tied up in military contracts, I really fail to see your point.


You may want to research GM and how they "allegedly" paid back the taxpayers. That was the biggest boondoggle in history. 

Second, Gov contracts have NOTHING to do with quality or efficiency. It's all about lobbyists. Some research here will yield interesting results.

Finally, it doesn't matter what you drive. All trucks have issues, I'm a Ford guy myself but it doesn't matter. If you drive it hard like we do you WILL have issues.

FYI: Take a look at Ford truck sales vs GM.

Mike


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL4Y0a4fXbk">YouTube Link</a>


:laughing: ...good ole Chappelle show


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:whistlingI'm drivin an '95 Ford woth over 200'000 miles on it:laughing:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have always preferred Ford, but that is some nasty frame flex in that video.:shutup:
Steve


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> You may want to research GM and how they "allegedly" paid back the taxpayers. That was the biggest boondoggle in history.
> 
> Second, Gov contracts have NOTHING to do with quality or efficiency. It's all about lobbyists. Some research here will yield interesting results.


Where exactly did I make any reference to government contracts having any bearing whatsoever on vehicle quality?

I do not like people putting words in my mouth.


----------

